# Affordable Pocket Wizards just announced.



## jwbryson1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Much more reasonably priced:

PocketWizard Plus III Transceiver 801-130 B&H Photo Video


----------



## Bossy (Feb 21, 2012)

Day late  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/274240-pocket-wizard-iii.html


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I wasn't online yesterday, except last night after 3 beers and 5 glasses of wine.  Remind me not to "drink and post" anymore.  It gets me in trouble.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 21, 2012)

LOL I saw that. I usually use New Posts to navigate this place, I think its easier.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 21, 2012)

They're definitely better in price, but still not TTL. In which case the Skyport is still cheaper for a 2 unit setup. I was kind of disappointed!


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 21, 2012)

Still about double what I paid for my entire set of 3 recievers and 1 transmitter.


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2012)

And no high speed shutter sync.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 21, 2012)

I know, I'm pretty excited about the PW Flex III. I have a bunch of Flex II but cheaper and better is awesomer.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 21, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Still about double what I paid for my entire set of 3 recievers and 1 transmitter.



Do you think/find there's not a difference between Pocket Wizards and Yongnuos?


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 21, 2012)

KmH said:


> And no high speed shutter sync.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 21, 2012)

Bossy said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Still about double what I paid for my entire set of 3 recievers and 1 transmitter.
> ...



Not for what I use them for.  I've never had a miss fire at 1/250 and I shoot manual.


----------



## Mach0 (Feb 21, 2012)

They're more affordable but I still wouldnt buy them. Why pay so much for a manual trigger that syncs only to 1/250.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 21, 2012)

New PocketWizard Plus III Transceiver | Remote Flash & Camera Triggering
"Normally, the Plus III is capable of triggering lights or cameras at a  sustained rate of up to 12 frames per second (FPS), a standard for  PocketWizard radios. Set the Plus III to *High Speed Receive Mode (HSR)*  and trigger at rates up to 14.5 FPS, beyond the capability of most of  today's cameras.  This mode can also help high FPS triggering  compatibility for any flash." 

This will be handy shooting sports. 

"Ultra-fast microprocessors allow for reliable sync speeds of 1/250 for focal plane shutters and 1/500 for leaf shutters."

Sync speed is limited by the cameras shutter.


----------



## chuasam (Feb 23, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> New PocketWizard Plus III Transceiver | Remote Flash & Camera Triggering
> "Normally, the Plus III is capable of triggering lights or cameras at a  sustained rate of up to 12 frames per second (FPS), a standard for  PocketWizard radios. Set the Plus III to *High Speed Receive Mode (HSR)*  and trigger at rates up to 14.5 FPS, beyond the capability of most of  today's cameras.


and a great way to ruin your lights.


----------

